# anybody here had bleeding at 9-12 weeks and still been ok



## naria

so today i started what looks like a normal period for me but i am definatley at least 9 weeks pregnant. already ha s3 home stests and 2 blood tests with midwife.

i called up epas this morning but due to it being a weekend they dont have anyone in so apparently i need to right tomorrow at 730am.

its like proper period blood only slightly lighter than a normal period but i have "period" cramps and pain in my lower back (left side) i also noticed when sitting forward to pick up my 7month old son im getting a dull pain right across my abdomen and a slight burning on the right.

the woman on the phone this morning did not seem concerned at all and told me she was happy for me to stay at home but my worries are not easing. 

sorry to all those who read my similar post this morning


----------



## Bartness

When I was pregnant with my son, I had a massive bleed at 9 wks pregnant, woke up in a puddle of blood, bright red. I've never been scared in my life (oh hey random, but this bleed was exactly 3 years ago today on May 5th!). OH brought me to the ER, where the doctor coudlnt find a heartbeat. So we had an ultrasound, and there was my little jumping bean jumping around happily. 

Had a second massive bleed at 11 wks, again happy healthy baby jumping away. Had bed rest for a few weeks, and pelvic rest for a few months until all traces of blood was gone (that wasnt until 6 mths).

Jaxon is now 2.5 years old, and healhty and happy as can be.


----------



## naria

this isnt like a heavy bleed buts its deffinatley there as if my period has come/ my last period was 8th march and i had one healthy pregnancy last year a small firbroid or something there last time but no bleeds.

A and E wont look at me because the hospital has no scanning facilities at the weekend apparently... you know like no one m/c or gives birth at a weekend and needs a scan.

i will deffinately ring tomorrow and see if they can check and see whats going on.

i was told if it was red blood like a cut it could have been from sex but this has gone darker and there has been 2 miniscule clots in it... about 5mm... 

hopefully they will scan or something tomorrow and i can come back with good news. just i made an equiry with DR Google and omg 90% people all say its bad and the other 10% think your dying


----------



## mamaofthree

I personally have only had period bleeding with bad news but....loads of women bleed and go o. To have term babies, and I'm sure you are one of them. I'm only tellling you my last experience because its good to be aware, not because I think it will happen to you :)

My 11week mc started off as spotting on the first day, then by the night it was like a light period and I passed one small clot. They said all was fine as cervix was closed, and not to worry about the mild cramping, but within 48 hours it was like labour and I was bleeding heavy. I would say keep an eye on the amount of pain and blood loss, and if you are not happy demand to be seen. 



In all likelihood you've probably just irritated something Dtd, or you may have had a cyst or fibroid that's burst/ irritated, especially if its not huge amounts. In my third pregnancy I had a cyst on the cervix burst and this caused cramping and bleeding but I was 32 weeks so not as worried about mc.

Fingers crossed it just stops on its own Hun.

Xxx


----------



## susan_1981

I had some light spotting at 6 weeks, 10 weeks and 14 weeks. The first bleed I had a scan for and they could see where it was coming from and said most likely from implantation. I don't know about the other 2 episodes. If you are really concerned, I'd go to A&E. But there are loads of people who bleed in pregnancy and are fine. Hope you are one of them x


----------



## fayefirth

hope your okay! sorry your going through this but its not always bad! i had spotting at 13wks and was so scared, had a scan the next day and all is fine! a lot of women have bleeding in pregnancy. keep positive xx


----------



## naria

mamaofthree said:


> I personally have only had period bleeding with bad news but....loads of women bleed and go o. To have term babies, and I'm sure you are one of them. I'm only tellling you my last experience because its good to be aware, not because I think it will happen to you :)
> 
> My 11week mc started off as spotting on the first day, then by the night it was like a light period and I passed one small clot. They said all was fine as cervix was closed, and not to worry about the mild cramping, but within 48 hours it was like labour and I was bleeding heavy. I would say keep an eye on the amount of pain and blood loss, and if you are not happy demand to be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> In all likelihood you've probably just irritated something Dtd, or you may have had a cyst or fibroid that's burst/ irritated, especially if its not huge amounts. In my third pregnancy I had a cyst on the cervix burst and this caused cramping and bleeding but I was 32 weeks so not as worried about mc.
> 
> Fingers crossed it just stops on its own Hun.
> 
> Xxx

yes i had a fibroid in my last pregnancy but it was opposite side to baby and caused no problems. it seems to have slowed down now (15hours since first pink smudge) no clots and not soaking a pad an hour. i still have minore cramps and theres like a slight burning pain down in my lower abdomain now. i am deffinately calling at 730am tomorrow whether the bleeding has stopped or not as i want to know exactly whats going on. in all honesty im expecting a loss with this one. but trying to keep my hopes up and think positive


----------



## mamaofthree

The slowing is a good sign. Try to keep positive until you know for sure Hun, as hard as that is. Lts of women on here have had bleeding and all turned out fine. Try to keep your mind occupied tonight, and then ring to tomo for peace of mind. Keep us posted, will be thinking of you. Xx


----------



## naria

i will deffinatley keep you guys posted with whats happening. the bleeding has slowed bu the cramps are still there. i just rang the triage again and shes adamant that unless im soaing 1 pad and hour there is no reason to come in on a sunday. so just have to wait it out, it is terrifying to say the least the only thing to take my mind off it is my 7month old son but from first day i found out i was pregnant even at 7months old hes been gentle areoun the tummy and wants cuddles and is quiet.

today he put his hand on my tummy and looked at me with wide eyes and started shouting babble. stupid but its made me worry even more


----------



## Excited4First

I just asked the same type of q the other day. I've been spotting for about one week now, brown spotting and sometimes more than other times and sometimes it's pink. With my first pregnancy I spotted from 6-8/9 weeks. Everything appears to be ok. I haven't called mw as I have an appointment on Thursday so I'm sure they'll say as long as its not heavy and red then to wait til Thursday.

Try to rest as much as possible and drink lots of fluids. I know that'd easier said than done with a seven month old! My 10 month old sure keeps me busy too. I'm sure everything is ok Hun. 

Lol just read your other post about google. Stay away from google!! It's the :devil:!!

Good luck and keep us updated, I'm sure everything is just fine but it is only natural to worry. :flower:


----------



## snowfia

I had a bleed with my DD at 9 weeks. And everything was fine.

Really hope everything's ok.


----------



## katiefx

I bled at 10 weeks with my last pregnancy and had an emergency scan which shown everything was fine. They couldn't find a source in the womb for the bleeding, so suggested it could have been from my cervix. I didnt have any pain with the bleeding though, it was bright red but not very heavy.


----------



## naria

ok current update i ended up in at triage and literally just got home. blood started heavier. they tried to take a look at my cervix but couldnt see enough because of the angle its at or something.


i have still to ring tomorrow morning but i passed a "clot" about 1inch by 1/2 inch that looked fiborous to me. they say it was just a clot but its not looking too good right now.

since passing that clot ive now had a steady flow of bright red blood


----------



## naria

i dont know how long they will allow this picture to be up but this was the "clot" passed the metal you see if the bottom of a metal bowl maybe 3-4inchs wide on the bottom
 



Attached Files:







gross2.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 68


----------



## mamaofthree

Oh Hun! I really hope you have lots of support, this must be very stressful for you. Did you tell them about the clot at triage or did it happen afterwards. WhT did they say aout the bleeding?I passed a large fibrous one similar to this when I mc, and it looked a bit like placenta...how many weeks exactly are you ? I really, really hope this isn't the case for you but large clots are concerning.

Xxx


----------



## naria

i havent had my dating scan yet mamaof. my midwife says im around 10 weeks. EDD of 15th december last period 8th march.

this clot thing actually happened at triage. she asked me to pee and when i went to pee this happened.

they called a doctor to take a look with the spectro thing and he said he had difficulty seeing the cervix but saw a second smaller clot there.

they made me wait for a full hour in the room bleeding and pondering then sent me home and said call EPAS tomorrow morning and ask for a scan. it looked a bit tissuey to me but they said it just looks like a clot ... glanced at it that was all.

been sent home bleeding bright red blood that i can actually feel almost running out of me and have passed one more tiny tissue looking clot about 3mm by 1cm... black/red reminded me of teeny cord


----------



## beccaboo82

I hope everything will be ok for you :hugs: 

I am now 23 and half weeks and bled on and off from 6-7 weeks until around 16 weeks with this pregnancy. Mine was caused by cervical erosion. I also passed a clot and thought it was a miss so I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## naria

beccaboo82 said:


> I hope everything will be ok for you :hugs:
> 
> I am now 23 and half weeks and bled on and off from 6-7 weeks until around 16 weeks with this pregnancy. Mine was caused by cervical erosion. I also passed a clot and thought it was a miss so I have everything crossed for you x

thats what they said mine could be but the clot was really firm (i know i should have but i had a poke at it) so hoepfully a scan tomorrow,


still got fresh blood still coming out now but not over 1 pad an hour


----------



## mamaofthree

Fingers crossed you can get some answers today. Xxx


----------



## lilly_bum

fingers crossed for you hun a little tip if u have any more clots put them in a bowl and run water over it if it disolves then its just blood and if not its tissue <3


----------



## Welsh mtb

I am sorry for what you are going through, I think its absolutely rediculous that they cannot scan you on a weekend. I wish you all the best, and hope you get some good news x


----------



## mamaofthree

How are you Hun? Xxx


----------



## Excited4First

Thinking about you :flower:.


----------



## naria

ok sorry for the late update i have been out today. so here it goes. i had a scan today and she could see the thickened part of the womb and a darker patch but she wasnt convinced enough that been was still there.

so as not to confuse the issue she decided against blood work today as she said the hormone level would still be high with all this only happening yesterday. and the thickening is right on the borderline thickness for a misscarriage.

and for that reason she has booked me in for a further scan next week and blood works monday 13th at 1120 is the new scan.

really doesnt look like my little jumping bean is jumping anymore. but i will update further next week as she said there is a 5% chance bean is still there but im just not as far along as they thought. at EPAS they go by test date not last period date so she was looking for 3 weeks, internally and said that the reson there is a 5% chance is with the "clot" i passed at triage being tissue is seems bean went but she doesnt want to say for definate if shortest date is 3 weeks.


----------



## Excited4First

:hugs: keeping you in my thoughts and hoping for the best Hun.


----------



## beccaboo82

Only just seen your update. I am really hoping everything goes ok for you on Monday. Mega hugs and positive thoughts coming your way x


----------

